# Coil vs Long Spring traps



## clayhen

What are the pros and cons of coil and long spring traps? Do you set both traps the same?


----------



## Beerman069

I recently inherited my great grandfathers traps from my grandpa who never decided to trap and it's a mix of real old jump traps, coils and long springs. I run them all together. I don't know any advantage or disadvantage but I'm sure there are some to both.


----------



## coyotejon

Different traps have different applications. Depends on what you intend to trap and in what the ground conditions are. Generally speaking coil spring traps tend to rule the predator trapping world, one of the main reasons for this is your trap bed doesn't have to be dug as large and this saves you time and energy. This is particularly advantageous to guys up in the north country like myself that have never actually "dug" a trap bed, mine are always chiseled out basically on account of the frozen ground. If you would like to get specific with a trap for the mixed bag trapper I would highly recommend the MB 550. At first you may get sticker shock from the price, however other traps tend to need modification to be a little more "coyote proof". I see in another thread that you ordered some 1 3/4, those traps will work for fox, but may get a little beat up from a coyote without any modifications. I am not knocking your trap selection, I think you ordered a great all around trap! I am sure once you get out and make some sets you will have a ton more questions and we all look forward to helping! Look forward to pictures of your catches!


----------



## clayhen

Thanks, trapping season here in Georgia starts Dec. 1. With coyote and beaver year round. After i get my traps im prob gona atleast put 1 swivel on each trap. Then rust&dye them. Any other trap prep work that yall would suggest? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Ruger

I use both the longspring and coilspring traps, like coyotejon said I prefer the coilspring because of the ease. Longsprings work fine tho. After I dye my traps I wax em.


----------



## catcapper

Coils for land trapp'in---longspring for water trapp'in.

I use drowning post on water critters. When they leave the bank, I want something heavy on a foot that helps pull them down towards the bottom before they tangle.

awprint:


----------



## Maskwa

I use some long spring for drowning sets as well, but for dogs I like coil spring. Pretty much use body grip and snares for everything else.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> Thanks, trapping season here in Georgia starts Dec. 1. With coyote and beaver year round. After i get my traps im prob gona atleast put 1 swivel on each trap. Then rust&dye them. Any other trap prep work that yall would suggest? Thanks again for all the help.


 Here in Arizona you can only use foothold traps on priv. land. Also you need a swivel every 12" or one @ the trap and one @ the stake if the chain is 12". Back East we would take our new traps and put them in a burlap bag and put them in a swamp for a few days to rust a little, then dye and wax them. A little rust helps the dye. I miss the smell of logwood trap dye, you know when it was trapping season when Dad was boiling and waxing traps in the back yard. Check the local laws on the swivels...use a good trap wax! Have you made your stakes (cut from saplings) or are you going to buy them?


----------



## clayhen

Im gona use cable stakes. As far a i know their are no restrictions or trap modifications nessasary here in Ga


----------



## 220swift

Over the years I've used both coils and DLS for coyotes and fox. I caught many yotes in 1 1/2 coils....






​​
Never had a problem..........


----------

